# Monitoreo de uso de ancho de banda (abierto)

## JotaCE

Estimados

Tengo una duda haber si me puedes ayudar. 

Webmin tiene una opcion para momitorear el consumo de ancho de banda de mi red. pero al darle a la opcion me da un mensaje que dice "Neither of the System Logs modules are installed on this system and supported by your OS. The Bandwidth Monitoring module cannot operate without one of them."

Que modulos necesito para que me de la informaciòn que necesito ?

Gracias de antemano!

----------

